

Startup Quote: Mark Pincus, Co-founder, Zynga - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/10687873587

======
raychancc
The only way people will have the trust to give their all to their job is if
they feel like their contribution is recognized and valued.

\- Mark Pincus (@markpinc)

<http://startupquote.com/post/10687873587>

